# HONG KONG | Airside | 207m | 41 fl | T/O



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Airside will be the tallest building in Hong Kong's Kai Tak Development, located on the site of the former airport. It will be an office tower (with retail services) reaching up to 207 metres in height, enlarging the Kowloon East skyline. Completion is expected in 2022. It is developed by Nan Fung Group, and the tower is designed by the renowed architectural firm Snøhetta.

























AIRSIDE - Nan Fung Group







www.nanfung.com




AIRSIDE is a 1.9 million sq. ft mixed-use commercial development in the Kai Tak area, the new Central Business District (CBD 2.0). The flagship project, which set a record HK$24.6 billion land bid in 2017, is a 47-storey mixed-use development, which comprises over 30 storeys of Grade A office and a multi-storey retail complex, complete with an interconnected underground shopping street. The total investment in the project will reach HKD$32 billion.

AIRSIDE embraces a new urban lifestyle concept of wholeness, inviting everyone and the community to gather at a place where you can be yourself and connect to others and nature. The development is set to open in Q4 2022.


























AIRSIDE, Grade-A Office & Retail Development at Kai Tak by Nan Fung Group - Arup


AIRSIDE, Grade-A Office & Retail Development at Kai Tak developed by Nan Fung Group, Arup’s Planning, Façade, Traffic, Sustainability and Building Services teams jointly engineered a 178,000m2 landmark Grade-A office and retail development, which is also a top-rated green and smart...




www.arup.com




Kai Tak area in Kowloon East is Hong Kong’s next-generation CBD, with many developments here taking a smart, green and efficient approach through adopting innovative and sustainable solutions.

Nan Fung acquired the land parcel called NKIL 6556 and developed it into the AIRSIDE. Nan Fung strives to create more value for the 1.7ha site with a people-oriented environment and social inclusive community. In collaboration with our client, Arup’s planning, structure, façade, traffic, sustainability, fire engineering, ICT and building services teams jointly engineered a 178,000m² landmark Grade-A office and retail development, which is also a top-rated green and smart commercial development and neighbourhood hub in this new CBD.

*‘CO₆ Metrics’ Framework*
With United Nations Sustainable Development Goals as the design blueprint for this development, the team has built a new ‘CO₆ Metrics’ framework – covering ‘*Co*mmunity Hub Creation’ (SDG 11), ‘*Co*mfortable & Healthy Environment’ (SDG 3), ‘Carbon dioxide (*CO*₂) Reduction’ (SDG 7 and 13), ‘*Co*nspicuous Performance & Consumption’ (SDG 12) and ‘*Co*st Effective Smart Technology’ (SDG 9).

Our holistic approach turned the project into Hong Kong’s first private development to achieve the top Platinum rating under BEAM Plus Neighbourhood scheme. Moreover, it is targeting Platinum ratings in BEAM Plus New Buildings, LEED and WELL, as well as 3-star rating under China’s CGBL scheme. Our experience in planning approvals in the territory will enable us to facilitate the local authority approval of the master layout plan and realise the green vision.

*A neighbourhood open for all*
Surrounded by lush greenery covering 33% of the site area, including vertical green walls of over 1,000m², this project will significantly improve the neighbourhood by enhancing people’s wellbeing. Moreover, there will be a 20m setback along Kai Tak River to create a wider promenade. Together with an open plaza for activities and events, this place is indeed an inviting space for everyone to enjoy.
Microclimate studies were also conducted to shape the building form with an urban window to enhance outdoor comfort and local wind environment. Water features will be crafted to reduce the heat island effect in compact urban environment.









*Setting new environmental benchmark*
This development is set to achieve exemplar environmental performance through passive design, energy-efficient infrastructure and renewable energy system. A high-performance façade system with solar and glare responsive design can reduce thermal transfer and air conditioning use. The building will also be connected to the Kai Tak District Cooling System (also realised by Arup), and an onsite photovoltaic system covering over 15,000ft² to produce 270MWh of electricity each year.
We will also adopt an automatic refuse collection system to sort waste at source and facilitate the implementation of mandatory waste charging scheme. Other environmental initiatives include rainwater recycling, extensive landscape and man-made wetland. Arup-engineered Air Induction Unit (AIU) will also be used on G/F to provide cooling effect for occupants’ comfort.
*Daily operations – smart and green*
A number of innovative approaches will be adopted for enhancing the green experience of tenants and occupants. These include sub-metering, IoT-based smart urban farm, waste volume monitoring and parking app for carpark navigation and slot booking.
Apart from energy efficiency, real-time analysis and preventive maintenance enabled through artificial intelligence and machine learning, it will also help building a smart community platform to bring a unique retail experience with a personal touch for both tenants and mall-goers.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Progress from July (I don't have any recent updates since I'm not living in HK right now lol)

Credit to Drone Skyview Hong Kong:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/2


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/18


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/27


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Site of Hong Kong's former Kai Tak Airport set for huge transformation


The site of the old Hong Kong Kai Tak Airport -- famous for its notoriously challenging runway in the middle of the busy city center -- is set to welcome a new sky-high landmark.




edition.cnn.com













Snøhetta’s Airside skyscraper: Sustainable skyscraper Adds a Little Greenery to Hong Kong - GCO Portal


Snøhetta's Airside skyscraper will mitigate its huge glass and steel presence with a series of greenery covered terraces and plazas. Additionally, the tower will boast energy efficient design, including a focus on natural light and ventilation.




www.gcoportal.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/6


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/23


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/31

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/3


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/6

獅子山下 by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some drone footage published last month :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/13


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

What is the building next to the Trade and Industry Tower behind Airside (towards Prince Edward Road East)?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2mchris said:


> What is the building next to the Trade and Industry Tower behind Airside (towards Prince Edward Road East)?


It should be for the Inland Revenue Department.



Inland Revenue Tower


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/12


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/1


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

The building is now topped out.

Thanks to @jchk for posting these pictures:



jchk said:


> This project has now *topped out*.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1505787
> ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/23


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/14


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/19

Kowloon Peak by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@hkskyline, @A Chicagoan, it is part of kai tak area redevelopment, isn't it?


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

@Zaz965 Yes, it is.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Zaz965 said:


> @hkskyline, @A Chicagoan, it is part of kai tak area redevelopment, isn't it?


Yes it is at the northern end of the old Kai Tak airport, around where the old terminal building used to be.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/19


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Drone footage around Kai Tak station - you will see Airside at the start of the video for the first 30 seconds at at the 1 and 2 minute mark with its surroundings still pretty much under construction :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Developer pays US$1.4 billion for Hopewell’s Kowloon Bay exhibition centre in multibillion dollar project to turn into grade-A offices*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
11 June 2021

A consortium led by Billion Development and Project Management has bought the 25-year-old Kowloon Bay International Trade and Exhibition Centre (Kitec), in a multibillion dollar project to erect office towers in one of Hong Kong’s most sought-after, up-and-coming commercial areas.

...

Nan Fung Development’s Airside retail-office project is under construction, expected to be the tallest building in Kai Tak when it is completed in 2022. The textile producer-turned-developer, which paid HK$12,879 per square foot for its 2017 tender of the Kai Tak site, offered to lease office space at Airside starting at a monthly rent of HK$40 per square foot. Nan Fung paid HK$24.6 million for the 1.91 million-square foot site.

More : Hopewell sells exhibition centre for US$1.4 billion to turn into offices


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/10


----------



## derekc1 (Jul 21, 2021)

May 2021, Airside Southeast Facade
Textile inspired fluted glazing detail


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/18


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous building, I am upset that it is a bit hidden among other buildings


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/22


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it looks thick


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/31


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/28

DSC_2413 by H Sinica, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/11


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/12


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

When will this open? I know it's slated for Q4 this year, but when exactly is that?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

thestealthyartist said:


> When will this open? I know it's slated for Q4 this year, but when exactly is that?


No news about it yet.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a half-hearted rehash of the HK government proposal back in the day... at least that's what this reminds me of.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am upset to see this is the unique thick building at that region 😭


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/29


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/11


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/13


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Looks like the development's shopping mall will open soon. This article talks about a weekend Christmas market opening on Dec 9. The mall will host the first skating rink in the Kai Tak area and there will be over 50 food stalls.









啟德聖誕市集12月開鑼！逾50個美食攤檔、設滾軸溜冰場/打卡壁畫


啟德聖誕好去處即將開幕！啟德大型商場首個聖誕市集將以懷舊復古為主題，由12月9日起於啟德開鑼，並推出5大主題活動，除了設有區內首個滾軸溜冰場




www.hk01.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A few more ground-level shots showing they're putting the final touches although the site is still cordoned off.

11/26


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/10


----------

